
Ask HN: Web development is broken – why? - pplonski86
I think that web development is broken - you need to know so many packages. Why, so simple thing like web app development is so hard?
======
metaloha
Just write the way you used to. All the newer toolchain technology is
optional. Most libraries you might want to use include compiled versions as
well that you can include with standard script tags. It doesn't have to be
difficult.

That said, if you resist change too fiercely, you're only making it hard on
yourself and those you have to work with who enjoy learning newer technologies
;) And while they do tend to increase complexity, it can be justified by
producing more maintainable, easier to understand code.

------
Tomte
Are you thinking of node.js and JavaScript? There are many other ways,
platforms, languages and frameworks to make web apps and web sites.

I think your complaint is nonsensical, over-generalized at best.

